
My Apple lock down because of Google’s greed - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/my-apple-lock-down-because-of-googles-greed-42b9a2b6e2df
======
prolikewh0a
Ignorant article. You can turn off any built in advertising, any questions,
any notifications from Google. It's one of the first things I do when I setup
a new personal Android phone.

This 'lock down' didn't happen because of the Google device and I don't even
know how Google was at fault for anything here.

>Android 5.1.1

Lollipop came out in 2014, and not receiving any further updates is the device
manufacturers fault. Bloat is also the device manufacturers fault since
Android is open source. Google has nothing to do with the third party
manufacturers versions of Android and how often they update. A better
comparison would be a Pixel and an iPhone.

------
catchmeifyoucan
Very relatable. Recently bought a Blackberry (BB OS 10, is terribly slow, but
battery was excellent).

I'm willing to give Windows Phone another shot. No more updates right, and my
needs are met.

